
Jamf S1 - saastistics
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1721947/000104746920003905/a2241939zs-1.htm#di71001_market_and_industry_data
======
lowmemcpu
For those who were unaware, Jamf is an enterprise management company that
offers Apple device management. This is an interesting time for them to IPO,
as Apple just acquired one of their competitors a week ago..

------
saastistics
Metrics highlights: $225M ARR, growing 40% YoY; 120% net revenue retention; 17
month S&M Payback (LTM, subscription gross margin basis); -11% operating
margin; $6K average ARR/customer

